# EA CDR + skilled Employment Assessment - payslips?



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello all, 

If anyone has this experience with Engineers Australia I'd be thankful for any insight. I've got 2 questions here. 

1 - I have read quite a few threads about being assessed by Engineers Australia. Many people seem to suggest that providing payslips is kinda mandatory. However I didn't really find that information in the booklet. Does any one know where it is written please? 

2 - If they are required, or if they are a relevant proof that can help with being assessed, I have a second question though. 

In my country payslips are provided monthly. For my skills / experience assessment by EA, will I need to provide ALL payslips for the 10 years of experience I am claiming? That is 10 years x 12 months = 120 pages (maybe more as some are on 2 pages). 

My concern is the translation of these documents... Each page costing around 60$AUD that's a whole lot of money even with a discount... 

Does any one know if I could maybe provide only the December payslip of each year, plus the very first one and the very last one? Or could I have only a few translated, not all of them? 

Or is it safe to have only a few translated, and to wait for the assessor to ask for the other ones only if necessary? 

Thank you so much for your help as this is a great concern to me at the moment.


----------



## Spooner (Jan 19, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If anyone has this experience with Engineers Australia I'd be thankful for any insight. I've got 2 questions here.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I can't say for sure as I am still awaiting the result of my CDR, however I feel as if this may put your mind at rest;

1. I didn't see anything in the booklet about payslips being mandatory either, so haven't given them in. The one thing I did miss was the tax information though, so am expecting them to request it. The good news here is EA will just ask for extra information if they want it.

2. I'm a long time lurker here, and most threads mention just a range of payslips over the 10 year period, not the full 10 years. My personal opinion is that you would only really need to show a handful, unless you've been in about 20 different companies within that time.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Spooner, thanks for your answer. I saw it quickly but could go online only today. It helps! I will concentrate on other documentation forms then. Tax information in my country is tricky too. Only the amount of money earned appears, not the employer's name. Employer's name appears on my declaration (the signed document that I provide) but the official tax receipt given by the government (which is what EA asks for) doesn't mention it. Your 1st point is really comforting though. Good to know they'll ask for further documents without discarding the application altogether. Best of luck to you!


----------



## payslipsonline (Apr 10, 2017)

didn't see anything in the booklet about payslips being mandatory either, so haven't given them in. The one thing I did miss was the tax information though, so am expecting them to request it. The good news here is EA will just ask for extra information if they want it.

You can Order your Payslips online and you found all things that are madatory like the tax rebates, Employer's name appears on my declaration (the signed document that I provide) but the official tax receipt given by the government (which is what EA asks for) and more are mention on your payslips. Payslipsonline.co.uk is one of the top Payslips Provider Company in UK


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi there! thanks for sharing. You're lucky it is that simple in the UK - unfortunately, in France it is not ^^ I'm thinking maybe the best solution, in the end, is to use bank assements, with the employer's nama appearing on them. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi,

I provided only one payment slip for the last month before submission of my application. It is not mandatory to provide payslip in case if you have employment reference letter.

I already received positive outcome 9 months ago.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome. Thank you for your help!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Sevy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If anyone has this experience with Engineers Australia I'd be thankful for any insight. I've got 2 questions here.
> 
> ...



Ans below your Qs

Good luck


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

Sevy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> If anyone has this experience with Engineers Australia I'd be thankful for any insight. I've got 2 questions here.
> 
> ...


Hi Savy, 

EA assesses you qualification, one year of paid employment post qualification is usually enough, employment contract, tax paper or reference letter from the company should suffice that, no need to send all the salary slips. 

Yatharth


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

@JP Mosa: Thank you so much. I'm starting to think the paperwork will be easier to gather than what I initially thought  

@Yatharth: thanks as well. In my case though, I will ask to be assessed not only for my degree, but also on the several years of skilled employment. As for many people on the forum, my degree is general and not on the CSOL, while my occupation is. So I really need to prove all those years. Plus it will help with the points for the immigration application. Thank you for your help and reassuring words!


----------



## vgnsh25 (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi,
I have a question regarding the payslips.I worked for an Engineering firm in India for one year after my graduation.They paid my salary in cash and since I deposited it in my account myself, it will not show as a salary remit into the account.The salary amount was also INR 12000 a month at the time which was below the tax bracket so the Tax form from the government shows no tax paid.Will this affect my application? I have two years work experience after my bachelors degree with one year being in New Zealand while the other is mentioned above.

Also on a related note, does anyone know if work experience accumulated in a related field before graduation counts towards the total experience to add to the points for the visa ? 
I had worked for two years during a sabbatical I took during my Bachelors. This experience, if added to my total experience gives a total of 4 years experience thereby translating to an additional 5 points.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex89 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi All,
I am working in Qatar as an electrical engineer.
In my previous company, I had salary payment delays. Payments are not regular and sometimes half month salary and sometimes two months’ salaries are credit to account. 
Is there any way to include that experience?
Will it be a problem during skill assessment and visa lodging if they ask for bank statement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

